# TT to TTS exhaust and rear splitter



## adr1ch (Jun 13, 2016)

Thinking about changing the exhaust and wanting an oval rather than twin tip. I can only see these for the TTS not the TT (probably due to the splitter shape) is there any differences? And how hard is it to change the splitter to a TTS one? Full bumper job?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Not too sure if you could just change the tailpipes (inclined to say that the exhaust is likely the same for economy of scale). What I do know is that the rear valence is all you'd need to change to accept the quad pipes.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

extractor and exhaust that's it...


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

adr1ch said:


> Thinking about changing the exhaust and wanting an oval rather than twin tip. I can only see these for the TTS not the TT (probably due to the splitter shape) is there any differences? And how hard is it to change the splitter to a TTS one? Full bumper job?


Just buy the TTS exhaust and TTS valance from Audi (or second hand market if you find one) . 100% fit (except a very minor trim off the bracket for valance.

You need the workshop to cut off the exhaust and weld the new one in though


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly I forgot, exhaust needs to be cutted and soldered..
other option is open the exhaust on the top, so hidden for everyone, and remove some part inside to change a bit the sound! Cheaper and faster!


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

adr1ch said:


> Thinking about changing the exhaust and wanting an oval rather than twin tip. I can only see these for the TTS not the TT (probably due to the splitter shape) is there any differences? And how hard is it to change the splitter to a TTS one? Full bumper job?


I got something similar done on my car


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TT doesnt need quad pips, its just a "S" visual thing... Go with the RS ovals - much classer than trying to look like an S.


----------



## ukoslov (Sep 17, 2015)

adr1ch said:


> Thinking about changing the exhaust and wanting an oval rather than twin tip. I can only see these for the TTS not the TT (probably due to the splitter shape) is there any differences? And how hard is it to change the splitter to a TTS one? Full bumper job?


 My TT with Supersprint exhaust


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Reviving an old thread here, but anyone got a part number for the rear valance?
Been looking in the OEM parts list, but I have no idea whether I'm looking at a TT or TTS piece.  
All sources I find seem to just merge these 2 together...


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Omychron said:


> Reviving an old thread here, but anyone got a part number for the rear valance?
> Been looking in the OEM parts list, but I have no idea whether I'm looking at a TT or TTS piece.
> All sources I find seem to just merge these 2 together...


 i just went into audi and told them what i wanted. They ordered it on the spot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

Actually on the TTS there are ECU-controlled valves on the outboard pipes for more WOT sound. But the rest is indeed identical save for the valence. In fact on the TT you can see the unused muffler stamping blank offs used for the add'l TTS tips.

For my 2011 A5 I got an Audi S5 valence and an aftermarket dual exhaust. Similar undertaking that worked out fine.



Toshiba said:


> TT doesnt need quad pips, its just a "S" visual thing... Go with the RS ovals - much classer than trying to look like an S.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Huey52 said:


> Actually on the TTS there are ECU-controlled valves on the outboard pipes for more WOT sound. But the rest is indeed identical save for the valence. In fact on the TT you can see the unused muffler stamping blank offs used for the add'l TTS tips.
> 
> For my 2011 A5 I got an Audi S5 valence and an aftermarket dual exhaust. Similar undertaking that worked out fine.


I just need the valence to be able to fit the aftermarket exhausts that peak my interest, so I'll be following your A5 route. 
I might have to buy a second valve motor for the exhaust, as apparently a lot of the aftermarket ones are aimed toward the TTS and assume 2 motors?


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

No valve motors on the TT, at least not in the States. TTS/TTRS only.



Omychron said:


> Huey52 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually on the TTS there are ECU-controlled valves on the outboard pipes for more WOT sound. But the rest is indeed identical save for the valence. In fact on the TT you can see the unused muffler stamping blank offs used for the add'l TTS tips.
> ...


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Omychron said:


> Huey52 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually on the TTS there are ECU-controlled valves on the outboard pipes for more WOT sound. But the rest is indeed identical save for the valence. In fact on the TT you can see the unused muffler stamping blank offs used for the add'l TTS tips.
> ...


mk3 tt has one valve tts has two valves. Most aftermarket exhausts dont use factory valve control anyway. I have bull x exhaust. Unplugged valve. Its tied up out the way. The valve uses air pressure on my system. Same as most. So no need to worry about the valve










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Huey52 said:


> No valve motors on the TT, at least not in the States. TTS/TTRS only.


Mine has one, TT 2.0TFSI in EU. Might be different here.



Stanyer said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> > Huey52 said:
> ...


Very interesting, I thought I'd read about having to buy a second motor, but don't remember for which exhaust.
I'll make sure to get one that doesn't need the motor.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks great. Well done!


Stanyer said:


> Omychron said:
> 
> 
> > I just need the valence to be able to fit the aftermarket exhausts that peak my interest, so I'll be following your A5 route.
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2 singles look better - quads make it look like its trying too hard.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> 2 singles look better - quads make it look like its trying too hard.


Let's agree to disagree.


----------



## Huey52 (Aug 26, 2015)

I would agree that four Large tips, e.g. Magnaflow exhaust, look like it's trying too hard. But the OEM 4-tips look just right. Very subjective eye of the beholder discussion.



Toshiba said:


> 2 singles look better - quads make it look like its trying too hard.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

4 pipes on a 2.0 Audi is simply laughable. Why Audi even did it is just beyond me and these hard S and RS rules they apply are just bonkers. I hate my TTS has 4 pipes and the parts bin approach they take while claiming the high ground on a premium product...

1.8 and 20 just need a single pipe, they are just run of the mill general cars, not hot/fast cars. 
TTS 2 pipes (1 each side) or 2 in the centre and RS 2 (1 each side) oval pipes. Done, simple and efficient not golf gti/corsa tastic 17yo drivers first car look. The TT is not a v16 with a million BHP.

Bring on the electric cars without any pipes - but no doubt someone would add a fake one with farting/popping sounds..


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> 4 pipes on a 2.0 Audi is simply laughable. Why Audi even did it is just beyond me and these hard S and RS rules they apply are just bonkers. I hate my TTS has 4 pipes and the parts bin approach they take while claiming the high ground on a premium product...
> 
> 1.8 and 20 just need a single pipe, they are just run of the mill general cars, not hot/fast cars.
> TTS 2 pipes (1 each side) or 2 in the centre and RS 2 (1 each side) oval pipes. Done, simple and efficient not golf gti/corsa tastic 17yo drivers first car look. The TT is not a v16 with a million BHP.
> ...


I agree, 4 pipes looks kind of silly on a TT. In a way its a bit of fun, so I don't "hate" them, but I think the single pipe each side looks best. It looks worse on the Golf R, its understated in pretty much every way and then has 4 pipes, it just looks weird.

Also, I would have liked it if there was an option for a louder exhaust, but no if you want a louder exhaust you have to buy an RS, which I don't really want, or an aftermarket exhaust which I'd rather not go through the various hassles for.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Huey52 said:


> Looks great. Well done!
> 
> 
> Stanyer said:
> ...


thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> 4 pipes on a 2.0 Audi is simply laughable. Why Audi even did it is just beyond me and these hard S and RS rules they apply are just bonkers. I hate my TTS has 4 pipes and the parts bin approach they take while claiming the high ground on a premium product...
> 
> 1.8 and 20 just need a single pipe, they are just run of the mill general cars, not hot/fast cars.
> TTS 2 pipes (1 each side) or 2 in the centre and RS 2 (1 each side) oval pipes. Done, simple and efficient not golf gti/corsa tastic 17yo drivers first car look. The TT is not a v16 with a million BHP.
> ...


I'm Pretty sure the 2.0 is a "fast car", its a sports car. Main reason i switched to quad tips was. 1 the aftermarkets exhaust company's mainly aimed at the TTS not the TT. 2 the rear diffuser looks loads better imo. One tailpipe on a sports car is laughable. I think the audi have it set up is perfect. Its more shocking there is a diesel. I do agree about the golf R. Thats a hatchback.Im not trying to pretend i have a TTS. If i wanted that the diffuser would be silver and the mirrors and grill would be too. Which in my opinion looks abit old. But thats my opinion. And everyone has one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Huey52 said:


> I would agree that four Large tips, e.g. Magnaflow exhaust, look like it's trying too hard. But the OEM 4-tips look just right. Very subjective eye of the beholder discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree oem tips are round mine are oval. So a little bit understated if you ask me compared to the R and TTS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Stanyer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > 4 pipes on a 2.0 Audi is simply laughable. Why Audi even did it is just beyond me and these hard S and RS rules they apply are just bonkers. I hate my TTS has 4 pipes and the parts bin approach they take while claiming the high ground on a premium product...
> ...


It's not a sports car. Firstly by definition that would mean "two seats" and "RWD" - all of which it's not.
Fast is a relative term. A tractor is fast by comparison to say a pedal bike (both driven by a 40 something average man - not an olympian). Also another feature is the handling, again the TT falls short, the 4WD lite or FWD system ensures that.

Base 20T/18T with one pipe there for is fine, but lets make it a fat one  
TDI - based on what is it shocking? handling is the same as the petrol? performance is around 1sec difference and maybe midrange is even closer. I'd like to see it swapped out for an electric car with enough Nm to rip the white lines from the road but thats a generation away still.

Rear valance, yeah, wish Audi would take a look at the design and tweak it, but not the normal fake carbon crap either. Just more style and meaner.

Its just opinion, if you are happy... thats cool. it was just a personal passing comment on my pref/car.
Red callipers being the other one of my no nos (only gold being worse!!!).


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Stanyer said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Have to agree with you on the red callipers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

